# LG CD-RW GCE-8520B

## giuseppe

La domanda è semplice:

Qualcuno usa,sotto Linux, con piena soddisfazione, il masterizzatore HL-DT-ST CD-RW GCE-8520B ?

Grazie.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *giuseppe wrote:*   

> Qualcuno usa,sotto Linux, con piena soddisfazione, il masterizzatore HL-DT-ST CD-RW GCE-8520B ?

 

Non penso che ci siano problemi con i tipi di masterizzatori i ho visto funzionare bene qualsiasi marca. Hai qualche problema?

----------

## richard77

Io uso un  HL-DT-ST CD-RW GCE-8522B (nota l'ultima cifra diversa) e non ho nessun problema (con kernel 2.6 e cdrecord da cdrtools-2.01_alpha25, con interfaccia ATAPI).

richard

PS: non so che differenza ci sia fra il GCE-8522B e il GCE-8520B, entrambi sono 52x24x52x.

----------

## nomadsoul

[QUASI OT]

un amico mio ha bruciato 3 lettori dvd/cd della LG a installare la mandrake....

c'e' pure scritto sul readme...

che potrebbero bruciarsi i lettori LG

[/QUASI OT]

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *nomadsoul wrote:*   

> [QUASI OT]
> 
> un amico mio ha bruciato 3 lettori dvd/cd della LG a installare la mandrake....
> 
> c'e' pure scritto sul readme...
> ...

 

Si questa dei lettori LG l'ho sentita ma tempo fa ora non so se hanno ancora problemi.

----------

## nomadsoul

e' successo ieri l'altro.. e loro sn un negozio di pc quindi in teoria dovrebbero avere dell'hardware abb nuovo...

----------

## alexbr

Era un problema del firmware dei Lettori CD che con il kernel che aveva patchato mandrake provocava la cancellazione del firmware stesso, è stato risolto a livello kernel in pochi giorni.

Non è comunque un problema di chi possiede un Masterizzatore LG, che non è affetto da questo errore del firmware.

Io ho un masterizzatore CD-RW GCE-8525B e non ho avuto problemi, eccetto che all'inizio non potevo masterizzare perchè non facevo parte del gruppo cd-recording.  :Embarassed: 

Comunque va da dio, fidati.

p.s.: per chi dovesse trovarsi il lettore cd "bruciato" da una mandrake, o un'altro kernel che ha creato lo stesso problema niente paura: basta andare sul sito della lg e scaricare i firmware aggiornati, infine applicarli con un disco di DOS (suggerisco http://freedos.org/)

----------

## giuseppe

Vi sono molto grato per la risposta tempestiva e spero che qualcuno possa aiutarmi,

perchè ormai non ne posso più di postare e spedire mail sull'argomento senza cavarne piedi.

Io ho un CD-RW LG molto testardo e non vuole proprio andarmi.

Premetto che leggo perfettamente sia il CD-ROM che il DVD_ROM.

I dati essenziali sono questi:

Linux version 2.6.5-gentoo-r1

gcc version 3.3.2 20031218

***********************************************************************************

Estratto di dmesg:

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ICH4: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:1f.1

ICH4: chipset revision 2

ICH4: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

   ide0: BM-DMA at 0xf000-0xf007, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

   ide1: BM-DMA at 0xf008-0xf00f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:pio

hda: Maxtor 6Y080L0, ATA DISK drive

hdb: HL-DT-STDVD-ROM GDR8161B, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

hdc: HL-DT-ST GCE-8520B, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: 160086528 sectors (81964 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63, UDMA(100)

/dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 < p5 p6 p7 p8 p9 > p3 p4

hdb: ATAPI 48X DVD-ROM drive, 256kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

hdc: ATAPI 40X CD-ROM CD-R/RW CD-MRW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Questo non e' corretto, il mio CD-ROM e' 52x24x52x.

Il DVD-ROM invece e' compatibile 16x/48x,in lettura, e non costituisce un problema.

Il CHS dovrebbe essere 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 9964 cylinders (questo problema

della geometria mi sorge solo con gentoo).

************************************************************************************

Il comando:

#hdparm -tT /dev/hdc

/dev/hdc:

Timing buffer-cache reads:   1304 MB in 2.00 seconds = 650.47 MB/sec

Timing buffered disk reads:    8 MB in 3.15 seconds =   2.54 MB/sec

Questo sembra ancora meno corretto; 2.54 MB/sec equivale a un 17x, mi aspetterei almeno 3.5 MB/sec.

***********************************************************************************

Ma questo è nulla. Se prendo, per esempio un'immagine file.img:

La dimensione dell' immagine in un caso di esempio:

# isosize /dev/hdc

456884224

***********************************************************************************

Masterizzo:

#cdrecord -v driveropts=burnfree dev=ATAPI:1,0,0 speed=8 fs=8m -data file.img

scsidev: 'ATAPI:1,0,0'

devname: 'ATAPI'

scsibus: 1 target: 0 lun: 0

Warning: Using ATA Packet interface.

Warning: The related libscg interface code is in pre alpha.

Warning: There may be fatal problems.

SCSI buffer size: 64512

Cdrecord-Clone 2.01a25 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2004 Jörg Schilling

TOC Type: 1 = CD-ROM

Using libscg version 'schily-0.8'.

Driveropts: 'burnfree'

atapi: 1

Device type : Removable CD-ROM

Version : 0

Response Format: 2

Capabilities :

Vendor_info : 'HL-DT-ST'

Identifikation : 'CD-RW GCE-8520B '

Revision : '1.04'

Device seems to be: Generic mmc CD-RW.

Current: 0x0009

Profile: 0x000A

Profile: 0x0009 (current)

Profile: 0x0008

Profile: 0x0002 (current)

Using generic SCSI-3/mmc CD-R/CD-RW driver (mmc_cdr).

Driver flags : MMC-2 SWABAUDIO BURNFREE

Supported modes: TAO PACKET SAO SAO/R96P SAO/R96R RAW/R16 RAW/R96P RAW/R96R

Drive buf size : 1467136 = 1432 KB

FIFO size : 8388608 = 8192 KB

Track 01: data 435 MB

Total size: 500 MB (49:34.53) = 223090 sectors

Lout start: 500 MB (49:36/40) = 223090 sectors

Current Secsize: 2048

ATIP info from disk:

Indicated writing power: 5

Is not unrestricted

Is not erasable

Disk sub type: Medium Type A, high Beta category (A+) (3)

ATIP start of lead in: -11634 (97:26/66)

ATIP start of lead out: 359846 (79:59/71)

Disk type: Short strategy type (Phthalocyanine or similar)

Manuf. index: 3

Manufacturer: CMC Magnetics Corporation

Blocks total: 359846 Blocks current: 359846 Blocks remaining: 136756

Starting to write CD/DVD at speed 8 in real TAO mode for single session.

Last chance to quit, starting real write in 9 seconds.

.

.

0 seconds. Operation starts.

Waiting for reader process to fill input buffer ... input buffer ready.

BURN-Free is OFF.

Turning BURN-Free on

Performing OPC...

Starting new track at sector: 0

Track 01: 0 of 435 MB written.

.

.

.

.

Track 01: 435 of 435 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%] 8.0x.

Track 01: Total bytes read/written: 456884224/456884224 (223088 sectors).

Writing time: 379.461s

Average write speed 7.9x.

Min drive buffer fill was 100%

Fixating...

Fixating time: 37.117s

cdrecord: fifo had 7197 puts and 7197 gets.

cdrecord: fifo was 0 times empty and 7055 times full, min fill was 93%.

BURN-Free was never needed.

Tutto giusto e corretto.

***************************************************************************************************************

Scannerizzo:

# dd if=/dev/hdc of=/dev/null bs=b count=892352   (o dd if=/dev/hdc of=/dev/null bs=b count=$[`isosize /dev/hdc`/512])

dd: reading `/dev/hdc': Input/output error

361344+0 records in

361344+0 records out

Al dmesg di questa scannerizazione risulta in coda il rinomato errore:

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 361344

Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 45168

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 361352

Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 45169

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 361360

Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 45170

***********************************************************************************

Vorrei aggiungere che:

0) Gli errori rilevati nella scannerizzazione sono errori che ritrovo tentando di leggere quel CD-R.

1)Questi errori non sembrano dipendere dalla mia personale configurazione;

  gli stessi errori risultano in cofigurazioni standard SuSe 8.2, RedHat 9.0, Fedora 1, Fedora 2 (test), Freebsd 4.8, Freebsd 5.2.  2) Questi errori non sembrano dipendere dalla serie 2.4 o 2.6 del kernel fino 2.6.6-rc3.

3) Questi errori non sembrano dipendere dall'emulazione scsi o  dal supporto diretto dell'ide/atapi.

4) Questi errori non sembrano dipendere da un guasto del masterizzatore, perchè su WindowsXP

   il masterizzatore funziona perfettamente e le immagini passate al comando "dd" risultano perfette.

5) Questi errori non sembrano dipendere dal tipo di CD-R/RW usati. Io ho provato con:

Mitsubishi Chemicals Corp(Verbatim) ultra-speed CD-RW 16-24x 700MB

Mitsubishi Chemicals Corp(Verbatim) CD-R up to 48x 700MB

TDK CD-R80 up to 48x 700MB

FUJI Magnetics CD-RW Multispeed 1x-2x-4x 700MB

Imation CD-RW 4x-10x 650MB

Emtec CD-RW 4x-10x 700MB

6) Questi errori non sembrano dipendere dalla velocità. Le ho provate tutte da 1x fino a 24x.

7) Mi è stato suggerito di aggiungere al mio grub.conf "hdc=ide-cd", ma senza esito.

 :Cool:  L'opzione CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE=yes, essendo implementato il multimode.

9) Mi è stato consigliato di disabilitare ACPI nel Kernel e l'ho fatto senza risultato.

In coda vorrei aggiungere che ho aperto diversi post senza alcun risultato, uno che vorrei segnalarvi è il seguente

su www.gentoo.org:

Gentoo Forums Forum Index -> Kernel & Hardware -> Mastering problem (giuseppe) 

ovvero: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=165936

Vi sarei sinceramente grato se poteste darmi un qualche aiuto. Non ne sto cavando piedi,

sembra che nessuno sappia darmi una risposta.

Facendo conto sulla vostra pazienza e gentilezza riporto qui sotto una sfilza di dati che forse possono esservi utili sul mio sistema:

**********************************************************************************************************************

Model  	LG GCE-8520B

Type 	Internal, CD-RW Drive

Transfer Rates 	Write CD-R: 52x CAV (7.8MB/sec), 48x CAV, 22x ~ 40x PCAV, 16x, 12x, 8x

Write CD-RW: 24x (3.6MB/sec), 16x, 12x, 10x, 4x

Read 52x Max. (7.8MB/sec) CD-ROM

Data Transfer Rate (Burst) 	16.67MB/sec (PIO Mode 4 or Multi-DMA Mode 2)

33.34MB/sec (UDMA Mode 2)

Access Time 	100ms 1/3 Stroke, Average

160ms Full Stroke, Average

Buffer Size 	2MB Buffer with SuperLink Buffer Underrun Error Protection

Interface 	E-IDE/ATAPI

Loading 	Motorized Tray

Drive OS Compatibility 	Read/Write: Windows XP/2000/ME/98/NT 4.0+

Read: (Above Plus) Windows 95, Solaris Ver.2.4+, Linux Slackware Ver.2.3+

Supported Formats 	Reads/Writes: CD-ROM, CD-ROM XA, CD-DA, CD-Audio, Mixed Mode (Audio and Data Combined), CD-I FMV, Video CD, CD-Plus/Extra, CD-R (Orange Book Part 2), and CD-RW (Orange Book Part 3) Supports High Speed Disc Media

Reads: Photo CD (Single and Multisession) , CD-I FMV and Video CD

Mounting 	Internal, Vertical, or Horizontal

Front Panel Controls 	Eject, Disc Write LED, Disc Access LED, Headphone Volume Control, Headphone Jack, Emergency Eject Pinhole

Rear Panel Connections 	Power, IDE/ATAPI Connector, Mode Selector Jumper, Audio Output, Digital Line Output

Authoring Tools 	Ahead's Nero Burning ROM, InCD(Windows XP/2000/ME/98/NT Compatible)

Firmware Update 	Flash memory upgradeable

MTBF 	Mean Time Between Failure 125,000POH (25% duty cycle at room temperature)

Dimensions 	Standard Half Height Drive Size

5.75" x 1.63" x 7.27" (146mm x 41.3mm x 184.7mm) (W x H x D)

Weight 	2.0 lbs. (0.9kg)

Accessories Supplied 	Two Drive IDE Cable

Audio Cable

Mounting Screws

Manual

Temperature 	Operating: 5°C - 40°C (41°F - 104°F)

Non-Operating: -20°C - 60°C (-4°F - 140°F)

Humidity 	Operating: 50% RH (non-condensing)

Non-Operating: 20% ~ 90% RH (non-condensing)

**************************************************************************************************************

#cat /proc/version

Linux version 2.6.5-gentoo-r1 (root@free) (gcc version 3.3.2 20031218 (Gentoo Linux 3.3.2-r5, propolice-3.3-7)) #1 Mon Apr 26 18:43:18 UTC 2004

*************************************************************

#cat /proc/cpuinfo

processor    : 0

vendor_id    : GenuineIntel

cpu family    : 15

model        : 2

model name    : Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.66GHz

stepping    : 7

cpu MHz        : 2004.908

cache size    : 512 KB

fdiv_bug    : no

hlt_bug        : no

f00f_bug    : no

coma_bug    : no

fpu        : yes

fpu_exception    : yes

cpuid level    : 2

wp        : yes

flags        : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe cid

bogomips    : 3973.12

****************************************************************

#cat /proc/modules

nvidia 2071176 0 - Live 0xe1c21000

****************************************************************

#cat /proc/ioports

0000-001f : dma1

0020-0021 : pic1

0040-005f : timer

0060-006f : keyboard

0080-008f : dma page reg

00a0-00a1 : pic2

00c0-00df : dma2

00f0-00ff : fpu

0170-0177 : ide1

01f0-01f7 : ide0

02f8-02ff : serial

0376-0376 : ide1

0378-037a : parport0

03c0-03df : vesafb

03f6-03f6 : ide0

03f8-03ff : serial

0cf8-0cff : PCI conf1

b400-b43f : 0000:00:1f.5

b800-b8ff : 0000:00:1f.5

d000-d01f : 0000:00:1d.2

 d000-d01f : uhci_hcd

d400-d41f : 0000:00:1d.1

 d400-d41f : uhci_hcd

d800-d81f : 0000:00:1d.0

 d800-d81f : uhci_hcd

e800-e81f : 0000:00:1f.3

f000-f00f : 0000:00:1f.1

 f000-f007 : ide0

 f008-f00f : ide1

********************************************************************

#cat /proc/iomem

00000000-0009fbff : System RAM

0009fc00-0009ffff : reserved

000a0000-000bffff : Video RAM area

000c0000-000c7fff : Video ROM

000f0000-000fffff : System ROM

00100000-1ffebfff : System RAM

 00100000-004b8c6c : Kernel code

 004b8c6d-005ed67f : Kernel data

1ffec000-1ffeefff : ACPI Tables

1ffef000-1fffefff : reserved

1ffff000-1fffffff : ACPI Non-volatile Storage

20000000-200003ff : 0000:00:1f.1

ec000000-ec0000ff : 0000:00:1f.5

 ec000000-ec0000ff : Intel 82801DB-ICH4 - Controller

ec800000-ec8001ff : 0000:00:1f.5

 ec800000-ec8001ff : Intel 82801DB-ICH4 - AC'97

ed000000-ed001fff : 0000:02:05.0

 ed000000-ed001fff : b44

ed800000-ed8003ff : 0000:00:1d.7

 ed800000-ed8003ff : ehci_hcd

ee000000-ef6fffff : PCI Bus #01

 ee000000-eeffffff : 0000:01:00.0

ef700000-f7ffffff : PCI Bus #01

 ef800000-ef87ffff : 0000:01:00.0

 f0000000-f7ffffff : 0000:01:00.0

   f0000000-f0ffffff : vesafb

f8000000-fbffffff : 0000:00:00.0

fec00000-fec00fff : reserved

fee00000-fee00fff : reserved

ffff0000-ffffffff : reserved

*************************************************************************

#lspci -vvv

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corp. 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE/PE DRAM Controller/Host-Hub Interface (rev 02)

   Subsystem: Asustek Computer, Inc.: Unknown device 80b2

   Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

   Status: Cap+ 66Mhz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort+ <MAbort+ >SERR- <PERR-

   Latency: 0

   Region 0: Memory at f8000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=64M]

   Capabilities: [e4] #09 [6105]

   Capabilities: [a0] AGP version 2.0

       Status: RQ=32 Iso- ArqSz=0 Cal=0 SBA+ ITACoh- GART64- HTrans- 64bit- FW+ AGP3- Rate=x1,x2,x4

       Command: RQ=1 ArqSz=0 Cal=0 SBA- AGP- GART64- 64bit- FW- Rate=<none>

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corp. 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE/PE Host-to-AGP Bridge (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

   Status: Cap- 66Mhz+ UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

   Latency: 64

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=0

   I/O behind bridge: 0000e000-0000dfff

   Memory behind bridge: ee000000-ef6fffff

   Prefetchable memory behind bridge: ef700000-f7ffffff

   BridgeCtl: Parity- SERR- NoISA- VGA+ MAbort- >Reset- FastB2B-

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB (ICH4) USB UHCI #1 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

   Subsystem: Asustek Computer, Inc.: Unknown device 8089

   Control: I/O+ Mem- BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

   Status: Cap- 66Mhz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

   Latency: 0

   Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 5

   Region 4: I/O ports at d800 [size=32]

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB (ICH4) USB UHCI #2 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

   Subsystem: Asustek Computer, Inc.: Unknown device 8089

   Control: I/O+ Mem- BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

   Status: Cap- 66Mhz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

   Latency: 0

   Interrupt: pin B routed to IRQ 9

   Region 4: I/O ports at d400 [size=32]

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB (ICH4) USB UHCI #3 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

   Subsystem: Asustek Computer, Inc.: Unknown device 8089

   Control: I/O+ Mem- BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

   Status: Cap- 66Mhz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

   Latency: 0

   Interrupt: pin C routed to IRQ 9

   Region 4: I/O ports at d000 [size=32]

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB (ICH4) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 02) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

   Subsystem: Asustek Computer, Inc.: Unknown device 8089

   Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

   Status: Cap+ 66Mhz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

   Latency: 0

   Interrupt: pin D routed to IRQ 11

   Region 0: Memory at ed800000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

       Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=375mA PME(D0+,D1-,D2-,D3hot+,D3cold+)

       Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

   Capabilities: [58] #0a [2080]

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corp. 82801BA/CA/DB/EB/ER Hub interface to PCI Bridge (rev 82) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR+ FastB2B-

   Status: Cap- 66Mhz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort+ <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR+

   Latency: 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=02, subordinate=02, sec-latency=32

   I/O behind bridge: 0000c000-0000bfff

   Memory behind bridge: ed000000-ed7fffff

   Prefetchable memory behind bridge: ef700000-ef6fffff

   BridgeCtl: Parity- SERR+ NoISA+ VGA- MAbort- >Reset- FastB2B-

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corp. 82801DB (ICH4) LPC Bridge (rev 02)

   Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle+ MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR+ FastB2B-

   Status: Cap- 66Mhz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

   Latency: 0

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corp. 82801DB (ICH4) Ultra ATA 100 Storage Controller (rev 02) (prog-if 8a [Master SecP PriP])

   Subsystem: Asustek Computer, Inc.: Unknown device 8089

   Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

   Status: Cap- 66Mhz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

   Latency: 0

   Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 9

   Region 0: I/O ports at <unassigned>

   Region 1: I/O ports at <unassigned>

   Region 2: I/O ports at <unassigned>

   Region 3: I/O ports at <unassigned>

   Region 4: I/O ports at f000 [size=16]

   Region 5: Memory at 20000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBM (ICH4) SMBus Controller (rev 02)

   Subsystem: Asustek Computer, Inc.: Unknown device 8089

   Control: I/O+ Mem- BusMaster- SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

   Status: Cap- 66Mhz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

   Interrupt: pin B routed to IRQ 9

   Region 4: I/O ports at e800 [size=32]

00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB (ICH4) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)

   Subsystem: Asustek Computer, Inc.: Unknown device 80b0

   Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

   Status: Cap+ 66Mhz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

   Latency: 0

   Interrupt: pin B routed to IRQ 9

   Region 0: I/O ports at b800 [size=256]

   Region 1: I/O ports at b400 [size=64]

   Region 2: Memory at ec800000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=512]

   Region 3: Memory at ec000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

       Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=375mA PME(D0+,D1-,D2-,D3hot+,D3cold+)

       Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV17 [GeForce4 MX 440] (rev a3) (prog-if 00 [VGA])

   Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

   Status: Cap+ 66Mhz+ UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

   Latency: 64 (1250ns min, 250ns max)

   Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 5

   Region 0: Memory at ee000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]

   Region 1: Memory at f0000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=128M]

   Region 2: Memory at ef800000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=512K]

   Expansion ROM at ef7e0000 [disabled] [size=128K]

   Capabilities: [60] Power Management version 2

       Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0-,D1-,D2-,D3hot-,D3cold-)

       Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

   Capabilities: [44] AGP version 2.0

       Status: RQ=32 Iso- ArqSz=0 Cal=0 SBA- ITACoh- GART64- HTrans- 64bit- FW+ AGP3- Rate=x1,x2,x4

       Command: RQ=1 ArqSz=0 Cal=0 SBA- AGP- GART64- 64bit- FW- Rate=<none>

02:05.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4401 100Base-T (rev 01)

   Subsystem: Asustek Computer, Inc. A7V8X motherboard

   Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

   Status: Cap+ 66Mhz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort+ <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

   Latency: 32

   Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 10

   Region 0: Memory at ed000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=8K]

   Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 2

       Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1+ D2+ AuxCurrent=375mA PME(D0+,D1+,D2+,D3hot+,D3cold+)

       Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=2 PME-

*******************************************************************************

#dmesg

Linux version 2.6.5-gentoo-r1 (root@free) (gcc version 3.3.2 20031218 (Gentoo Linux 3.3.2-r5, propolice-3.3-7)) #1 Mon Apr 26 18:43:18 UTC 2004

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000001ffec000 (usable)

BIOS-e820: 000000001ffec000 - 000000001ffef000 (ACPI data)

BIOS-e820: 000000001ffef000 - 000000001ffff000 (reserved)

BIOS-e820: 000000001ffff000 - 0000000020000000 (ACPI NVS)

BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec01000 (reserved)

BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

BIOS-e820: 00000000ffff0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

511MB LOWMEM available.

On node 0 totalpages: 131052

 DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1

 Normal zone: 126956 pages, LIFO batch:16

 HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:1

DMI 2.3 present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 ASUS                                      ) @ 0x000f5360

ACPI: RSDT (v001 ASUS   P4PE     0x42302e31 MSFT 0x31313031) @ 0x1ffec000

ACPI: FADT (v001 ASUS   P4PE     0x42302e31 MSFT 0x31313031) @ 0x1ffec0c0

ACPI: BOOT (v001 ASUS   P4PE     0x42302e31 MSFT 0x31313031) @ 0x1ffec030

ACPI: MADT (v001 ASUS   P4PE     0x42302e31 MSFT 0x31313031) @ 0x1ffec058

ACPI: DSDT (v001   ASUS P4PE     0x00001000 MSFT 0x0100000b) @ 0x00000000

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0xe408

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 15:2 APIC version 20

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda1 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr vga=0x318

Found and enabled local APIC!

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 2048 (order 11: 16384 bytes)

Detected 2004.908 MHz processor.

Using pmtmr for high-res timesource

Console: colour dummy device 80x25

Memory: 512696k/524208k available (3811k kernel code, 10764k reserved, 1234k data, 168k init, 0k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay loop... 3973.12 BogoMIPS

Dentry cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

CPU:     After generic identify, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU:     After vendor identify, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: Trace cache: 12K uops, L1 D cache: 8K

CPU: L2 cache: 512K

CPU:     After all inits, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000080

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU#0: Intel P4/Xeon Extended MCE MSRs (12) available

CPU#0: Thermal monitoring enabled

CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.66GHz stepping 07

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX

enabled ExtINT on CPU#0

ESR value before enabling vector: 00000000

ESR value after enabling vector: 00000000

Using local APIC timer interrupts.

calibrating APIC timer ...

..... CPU clock speed is 2004.0289 MHz.

..... host bus clock speed is 100.0214 MHz.

NET: Registered protocol family 16

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xf1e60, last bus=2

PCI: Using configuration type 1

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20040326

ACPI: IRQ9 SCI: Level Trigger.

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (00:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI: Enabled i801 SMBus device

PCI: Ignoring BAR0-3 of IDE controller 0000:00:1f.1

Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PCI1._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PCI2._PRT]

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver usbfs

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver hub

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] enabled at IRQ 5

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] enabled at IRQ 9

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] enabled at IRQ 9

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] enabled at IRQ 9

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] enabled at IRQ 10

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: if you experience problems, try using option 'pci=noacpi' or even 'acpi=off'

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xf0000000, mapped to 0xe0809000, size 16384k

vesafb: mode is 1024x768x32, linelength=4096, pages=1

vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:f910

vesafb: pmi: set display start = c00cf955, set palette = c00cf9da

vesafb: pmi: ports = b4c3 b503 ba03 c003 c103 c403 c503 c603 c703 c803 c903 cc03 ce03 cf03 d003 d103 d203 d303 d403 d503 da03 ff03

vesafb: scrolling: ywrap using protected mode interface, yres_virtual=4096

vesafb: directcolor: size=8:8:8:8, shift=24:16:8:0

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

Simple Boot Flag at 0x3a set to 0x80

Machine check exception polling timer started.

IA-32 Microcode Update Driver: v1.13 <tigran@veritas.com>

ikconfig 0.7 with /proc/config*

VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.1

Coda Kernel/Venus communications, v6.0.0, coda@cs.cmu.edu

InterMezzo Kernel/Intersync communications $Revision: 1.4 $ info@clusterfs.com

devfs: 2004-01-31 Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: devfs_debug: 0x0

devfs: boot_options: 0x1

NTFS driver 2.1.6 [Flags: R/W DEBUG].

udf: registering filesystem

SGI XFS with no debug enabled

SGI XFS Quota Management subsystem

Initializing Cryptographic API

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports C1)

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48

ppdev: user-space parallel port driver

Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected an Intel 845G Chipset.

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 439M

agpgart: AGP aperture is 64M @ 0xf8000000

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 8 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

parport0: PC-style at 0x378 (0x778) [PCSPP,TRISTATE]

parport0: irq 7 detected

Using anticipatory io scheduler

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

b44.c:v0.92 (Nov 4, 2003)

eth0: Broadcom 4400 10/100BaseT Ethernet 00:0c:6e:07:ce:d9

PPP generic driver version 2.4.2

PPP Deflate Compression module registered

PPP BSD Compression module registered

NET: Registered protocol family 24

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ICH4: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:1f.1

ICH4: chipset revision 2

ICH4: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

   ide0: BM-DMA at 0xf000-0xf007, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

   ide1: BM-DMA at 0xf008-0xf00f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:pio

hda: Maxtor 6Y080L0, ATA DISK drive

hdb: HL-DT-STDVD-ROM GDR8161B, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

hdc: HL-DT-ST GCE-8520B, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: 160086528 sectors (81964 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63, UDMA(100)

/dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 < p5 p6 p7 p8 p9 > p3 p4

hdb: ATAPI 48X DVD-ROM drive, 256kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

hdc: ATAPI 40X CD-ROM CD-R/RW CD-MRW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: Intel Corp. 82801DB USB2

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.7 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 11, pci mem e1885000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

PCI: cache line size of 128 is not supported by device 0000:00:1d.7

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 enabled, EHCI 1.00, driver 2003-Dec-29

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: Intel Corp. 82801DB USB (Hub #1)

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 5, io base 0000d800

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: Intel Corp. 82801DB USB (Hub #2)

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 9, io base 0000d400

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: Intel Corp. 82801DB USB (Hub #3)

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.2 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 9, io base 0000d000

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver hid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.0:USB HID core driver

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.4rc2 (Tue Mar 30 08:19:30 2004 UTC).

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.5 to 64

AC'97 0 analog subsections not ready

intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 49550 usecs

intel8x0: clocking to 48000

ALSA device list:

 #0: Intel 82801DB-ICH4 at 0xec800000, irq 9

oprofile: using NMI interrupt.

NET: Registered protocol family 2

usb 3-1: new low speed USB device using address 2

IP: routing cache hash table of 4096 buckets, 32Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 32768 bind 65536)

ip_conntrack version 2.1 (4095 buckets, 32760 max) - 296 bytes per conntrack

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team

ipt_recent v0.3.1: Stephen Frost <sfrost@snowman.net>.  http://snowman.net/projects/ipt_recent/

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S4 S5)

BIOS EDD facility v0.13 2004-Mar-09, 1 devices found

Please report your BIOS at http://linux.dell.com/edd/results.html

input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse] on usb-0000:00:1d.1-1

found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

Reiserfs journal params: device hda1, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

reiserfs: checking transaction log (hda1) for (hda1)

Using r5 hash to sort names

VFS: Mounted root (reiserfs filesystem) readonly.

Mounted devfs on /dev

Freeing unused kernel memory: 168k freed

Adding 1044184k swap on /dev/hda6.  Priority:-1 extents:1

nvidia: no version for "struct_module" found: kernel tainted.

nvidia: no version magic, tainting kernel.

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

0: nvidia: loading NVIDIA Linux x86 NVIDIA Kernel Module  1.0-5336  Wed Jan 14 18:29:26 PST 2004

*************************************************************************************

#cat /boot/config-2.6.5-gentoo-r1

#

# Automatically generated make config: don't edit

#

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

#

# Code maturity level options

#

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_CLEAN_COMPILE=y

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_BROKEN_ON_SMP=y

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=14

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=y

# CONFIG_EMBEDDED is not set

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

# CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE is not set

#

# Loadable module support

#

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_OBSOLETE_MODPARM=y

CONFIG_MODVERSIONS=y

CONFIG_KMOD=y

#

# Processor type and features

#

CONFIG_X86_PC=y

# CONFIG_X86_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VOYAGER is not set

# CONFIG_X86_NUMAQ is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SUMMIT is not set

# CONFIG_X86_BIGSMP is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VISWS is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERICARCH is not set

# CONFIG_X86_ES7000 is not set

# CONFIG_M386 is not set

# CONFIG_M486 is not set

# CONFIG_M586 is not set

# CONFIG_M586TSC is not set

# CONFIG_M586MMX is not set

# CONFIG_M686 is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMM is not set

CONFIG_MPENTIUM4=y

# CONFIG_MK6 is not set

# CONFIG_MK7 is not set

# CONFIG_MK8 is not set

# CONFIG_MCRUSOE is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIPC6 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP2 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP3D is not set

# CONFIG_MCYRIXIII is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC3_2 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERIC is not set

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=7

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

# CONFIG_HPET_TIMER is not set

# CONFIG_HPET_EMULATE_RTC is not set

# CONFIG_SMP is not set

CONFIG_PREEMPT=y

CONFIG_X86_UP_APIC=y

# CONFIG_X86_UP_IOAPIC is not set

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_NONFATAL=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_P4THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_I8K is not set

CONFIG_MICROCODE=y

CONFIG_X86_MSR=y

CONFIG_X86_CPUID=y

#

# Firmware Drivers

#

CONFIG_EDD=y

CONFIG_NOHIGHMEM=y

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G is not set

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM64G is not set

# CONFIG_MATH_EMULATION is not set

CONFIG_MTRR=y

# CONFIG_EFI is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_DEC_LOCK=y

# CONFIG_REGPARM is not set

#

# Power management options (ACPI, APM)

#

CONFIG_PM=y

CONFIG_SOFTWARE_SUSPEND=y

# CONFIG_PM_DISK is not set

#

# ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support

#

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BOOT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_INTERPRETER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP_PROC_FS=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_AC is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BUS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PCI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

#

# APM (Advanced Power Management) BIOS Support

#

# CONFIG_APM is not set

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ is not set

#

# Bus options (PCI, PCMCIA, EISA, MCA, ISA)

#

CONFIG_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_GOBIOS is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GOMMCONFIG is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GODIRECT is not set

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

CONFIG_PCI_LEGACY_PROC=y

CONFIG_PCI_NAMES=y

# CONFIG_ISA is not set

# CONFIG_MCA is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200 is not set

#

# PCMCIA/CardBus support

#

# CONFIG_PCMCIA is not set

#

# PCI Hotplug Support

#

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI is not set

#

# Executable file formats

#

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_AOUT=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=y

#

# Device Drivers

#

#

# Generic Driver Options

#

# CONFIG_FW_LOADER is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_DRIVER is not set

#

# Memory Technology Devices (MTD)

#

# CONFIG_MTD is not set

#

# Parallel port support

#

CONFIG_PARPORT=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_CML1=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_SERIAL=y

# CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_FIFO is not set

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_SUPERIO=y

# CONFIG_PARPORT_OTHER is not set

CONFIG_PARPORT_1284=y

#

# Plug and Play support

#

#

# Block devices

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD=y

# CONFIG_PARIDE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_COMPRESSLOOP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CARMEL is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=4096

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD is not set

# CONFIG_LBD is not set

#

# ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support

#

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

#

# Please see Documentation/ide.txt for help/info on IDE drives

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD_IDE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE=y

# CONFIG_IDEDISK_STROKE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL is not set

CONFIG_IDE_TASKFILE_IO=y

#

# IDE chipset support/bugfixes

#

# CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

# CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OFFBOARD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OPTI621 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_FORCED is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_ONLYDISK is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ADMA=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AEC62XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CY82C693 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT34X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SC1200 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NS87415 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_NEW is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SVWKS is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIIMAGE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIS5513 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SLC90E66 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRM290 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_IVB is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

#

# SCSI device support

#

# CONFIG_SCSI is not set

#

# Multi-device support (RAID and LVM)

#

# CONFIG_MD is not set

#

# Fusion MPT device support

#

# CONFIG_FUSION is not set

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394 is not set

#

# I2O device support

#

# CONFIG_I2O is not set

#

# Networking support

#

CONFIG_NET=y

#

# Networking options

#

CONFIG_PACKET=y

CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP=y

# CONFIG_NETLINK_DEV is not set

CONFIG_UNIX=y

# CONFIG_NET_KEY is not set

CONFIG_INET=y

# CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST is not set

# CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER is not set

# CONFIG_IP_PNP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPGRE is not set

# CONFIG_ARPD is not set

# CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES is not set

# CONFIG_INET_AH is not set

# CONFIG_INET_ESP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP is not set

#

# IP: Virtual Server Configuration

#

# CONFIG_IP_VS is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6 is not set

# CONFIG_DECNET is not set

# CONFIG_BRIDGE is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER=y

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_DEBUG is not set

#

# IP: Netfilter Configuration

#

CONFIG_IP_NF_CONNTRACK=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_FTP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_IRC=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TFTP=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_AMANDA is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_QUEUE is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_IPTABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_LIMIT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_IPRANGE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MAC=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_PKTTYPE=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MARK is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MULTIPORT is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TOS is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_RECENT=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ECN is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_DSCP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_AH_ESP is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_LENGTH=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TTL is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TCPMSS is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_HELPER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_STATE=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_CONNTRACK is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_OWNER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_FILTER=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REJECT is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_NEEDED=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MASQUERADE=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REDIRECT is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_NETMAP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_SAME is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_LOCAL is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_SNMP_BASIC is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_IRC=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_FTP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_TFTP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MANGLE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TOS=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ECN is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_DSCP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MARK is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_CLASSIFY is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_LOG=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ULOG=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TCPMSS is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPTABLES is not set

#

# SCTP Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_IP_SCTP is not set

# CONFIG_ATM is not set

# CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q is not set

# CONFIG_LLC2 is not set

# CONFIG_IPX is not set

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set

# CONFIG_X25 is not set

# CONFIG_LAPB is not set

# CONFIG_NET_DIVERT is not set

# CONFIG_ECONET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FASTROUTE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_HW_FLOWCONTROL is not set

#

# QoS and/or fair queueing

#

# CONFIG_NET_SCHED is not set

#

# Network testing

#

# CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN is not set

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

#

# ARCnet devices

#

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set

CONFIG_DUMMY=y

# CONFIG_BONDING is not set

# CONFIG_EQUALIZER is not set

# CONFIG_TUN is not set

#

# Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)

#

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

CONFIG_MII=y

# CONFIG_HAPPYMEAL is not set

# CONFIG_SUNGEM is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_3COM is not set

#

# Tulip family network device support

#

# CONFIG_NET_TULIP is not set

# CONFIG_HP100 is not set

CONFIG_NET_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCNET32 is not set

# CONFIG_AMD8111_ETH is not set

# CONFIG_ADAPTEC_STARFIRE is not set

CONFIG_B44=y

# CONFIG_FORCEDETH is not set

# CONFIG_DGRS is not set

# CONFIG_EEPRO100 is not set

# CONFIG_E100 is not set

# CONFIG_FEALNX is not set

# CONFIG_NATSEMI is not set

# CONFIG_NE2K_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_8139CP is not set

# CONFIG_8139TOO is not set

# CONFIG_SIS900 is not set

# CONFIG_EPIC100 is not set

# CONFIG_SUNDANCE is not set

# CONFIG_TLAN is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_RHINE is not set

#

# Ethernet (1000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_ACENIC is not set

# CONFIG_DL2K is not set

# CONFIG_E1000 is not set

# CONFIG_NS83820 is not set

# CONFIG_HAMACHI is not set

# CONFIG_YELLOWFIN is not set

# CONFIG_R8169 is not set

# CONFIG_SIS190 is not set

# CONFIG_SK98LIN is not set

# CONFIG_TIGON3 is not set

# CONFIG_NET_BROADCOM is not set

#

# Ethernet (10000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_IXGB is not set

# CONFIG_FDDI is not set

# CONFIG_HIPPI is not set

# CONFIG_PLIP is not set

CONFIG_PPP=y

# CONFIG_PPP_MULTILINK is not set

CONFIG_PPP_FILTER=y

CONFIG_PPP_ASYNC=y

CONFIG_PPP_SYNC_TTY=y

CONFIG_PPP_DEFLATE=y

CONFIG_PPP_BSDCOMP=y

CONFIG_PPPOE=y

# CONFIG_SLIP is not set

#

# Wireless LAN (non-hamradio)

#

# CONFIG_NET_RADIO is not set

#

# Token Ring devices

#

# CONFIG_TR is not set

# CONFIG_RCPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SHAPER is not set

# CONFIG_NETCONSOLE is not set

#

# Wan interfaces

#

# CONFIG_WAN is not set

#

# Amateur Radio support

#

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

#

# IrDA (infrared) support

#

# CONFIG_IRDA is not set

#

# Bluetooth support

#

# CONFIG_BT is not set

# CONFIG_NETPOLL is not set

# CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER is not set

#

# ISDN subsystem

#

# CONFIG_ISDN is not set

#

# Telephony Support

#

# CONFIG_PHONE is not set

#

# Input device support

#

CONFIG_INPUT=y

#

# Userland interfaces

#

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TSDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVBUG is not set

#

# Input I/O drivers

#

CONFIG_GAMEPORT=y

CONFIG_SOUND_GAMEPORT=y

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT_NS558 is not set

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT_L4 is not set

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT_VORTEX is not set

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT_FM801 is not set

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT_CS461x is not set

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_CT82C710 is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PARKBD is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2 is not set

#

# Input Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_SUNKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LKKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_XTKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_NEWTON is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2 is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_VSXXXAA is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK=y

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_ANALOG is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_A3D is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_ADI is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_COBRA is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_GF2K is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_GRIP is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_GRIP_MP is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_GUILLEMOT is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_INTERACT is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_SIDEWINDER is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_TMDC is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_IFORCE is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_WARRIOR is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_MAGELLAN is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_SPACEORB is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_SPACEBALL is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_STINGER is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_TWIDDLER is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_DB9 is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_GAMECON is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_TURBOGRAFX is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDUMP is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN=y

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_GUNZE is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MISC=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_PCSPKR is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_UINPUT is not set

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD is not set

#

# Serial drivers

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_ACPI is not set

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=4

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_EXTENDED is not set

#

# Non-8250 serial port support

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=y

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTY_COUNT=256

# CONFIG_PRINTER is not set

CONFIG_PPDEV=y

# CONFIG_TIPAR is not set

#

# Linux InfraRed Controller

#

# CONFIG_LIRC_SUPPORT is not set

# CONFIG_QIC02_TAPE is not set

#

# IPMI

#

# CONFIG_IPMI_HANDLER is not set

#

# Watchdog Cards

#

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG is not set

# CONFIG_HW_RANDOM is not set

# CONFIG_NVRAM is not set

# CONFIG_RTC is not set

# CONFIG_GEN_RTC is not set

# CONFIG_DTLK is not set

# CONFIG_R3964 is not set

# CONFIG_APPLICOM is not set

# CONFIG_SONYPI is not set

#

# Ftape, the floppy tape device driver

#

# CONFIG_FTAPE is not set

CONFIG_AGP=y

# CONFIG_AGP_ALI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_ATI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD64 is not set

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=y

# CONFIG_AGP_INTEL_MCH is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_EFFICEON is not set

# CONFIG_DRM is not set

# CONFIG_MWAVE is not set

# CONFIG_RAW_DRIVER is not set

# CONFIG_HANGCHECK_TIMER is not set

#

# I2C support

#

# CONFIG_I2C is not set

#

# Misc devices

#

# CONFIG_IBM_ASM is not set

#

# Multimedia devices

#

# CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV is not set

#

# Digital Video Broadcasting Devices

#

# CONFIG_DVB is not set

#

# Graphics support

#

CONFIG_FB=y

# CONFIG_FB_PM2 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_IMSTT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VGA16 is not set

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

# CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY128 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_KYRO is not set

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_MDA_CONSOLE is not set

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_PCI_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_FONTS is not set

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

#

# Logo configuration

#

CONFIG_LOGO=y

# CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_MONO is not set

# CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_VGA16 is not set

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_CLUT224=y

#

# Bootsplash configuration

#

# CONFIG_BOOTSPLASH is not set

#

# Speakup console speech

#

# CONFIG_SPEAKUP is not set

CONFIG_SPEAKUP_DEFAULT="none"

#

# Sound

#

CONFIG_SOUND=y

#

# Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

#

CONFIG_SND=y

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM=y

CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY=y

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DEBUG is not set

#

# Generic devices

#

CONFIG_SND_MPU401_UART=y

# CONFIG_SND_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIRMIDI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MTPAV is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SERIAL_U16550 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MPU401 is not set

#

# PCI devices

#

CONFIG_SND_AC97_CODEC=y

# CONFIG_SND_ALI5451 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8810 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8820 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8830 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AZT3328 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_BT87X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS46XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4281 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_KORG1212 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIXART is not set

# CONFIG_SND_NM256 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME32 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME96 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME9652 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_YMFPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS4000 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CMIPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1370 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1371 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1938 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1968 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MAESTRO3 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_FM801 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1712 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1724 is not set

CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0=y

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0M is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SONICVIBES is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VX222 is not set

#

# ALSA USB devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO is not set

#

# Open Sound System

#

# CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME is not set

#

# USB support

#

CONFIG_USB=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

#

# Miscellaneous USB options

#

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

# CONFIG_USB_BANDWIDTH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

#

# USB Host Controller Drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_SPLIT_ISO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

#

# USB Device Class drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_BLUETOOTH_TTY is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MIDI is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ACM is not set

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE is not set

#

# USB Human Interface Devices (HID)

#

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

# CONFIG_HID_FF is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AIPTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WACOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KBTAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_POWERMATE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MTOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_XPAD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ATI_REMOTE is not set

#

# USB Imaging devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

#

# USB Multimedia devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_DABUSB is not set

#

# Video4Linux support is needed for USB Multimedia device support

#

#

# USB Network adaptors

#

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set

#

# USB port drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_USS720 is not set

#

# USB Serial Converter support

#

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL is not set

#

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_EMI62 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TIGL is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TEST is not set

#

# USB Gadget Support

#

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set

#

# File systems

#

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR=y

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_POSIX_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_SECURITY is not set

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_SECURITY is not set

CONFIG_JBD=y

# CONFIG_JBD_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_CHECK is not set

CONFIG_REISERFS_PROC_INFO=y

CONFIG_JFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_JFS_POSIX_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_STATISTICS is not set

CONFIG_XFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_XFS_RT is not set

CONFIG_XFS_QUOTA=y

# CONFIG_XFS_SECURITY is not set

# CONFIG_XFS_POSIX_ACL is not set

CONFIG_MINIX_FS=y

CONFIG_ROMFS_FS=y

CONFIG_QUOTA=y

# CONFIG_QFMT_V1 is not set

# CONFIG_QFMT_V2 is not set

CONFIG_QUOTACTL=y

# CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=y

#

# CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems

#

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS_FS=y

CONFIG_UDF_FS=y

#

# DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems

#

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=y

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=y

CONFIG_NTFS_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_NTFS_RW=y

#

# Pseudo filesystems

#

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_DEVFS_FS=y

CONFIG_DEVFS_MOUNT=y

CONFIG_DEVFS_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_DEVPTS_FS_XATTR=y

# CONFIG_DEVPTS_FS_SECURITY is not set

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

# CONFIG_HUGETLBFS is not set

# CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE is not set

CONFIG_RAMFS=y

# CONFIG_SUPERMOUNT is not set

#

# Miscellaneous filesystems

#

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFSPLUS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BEFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_EFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CRAMFS is not set

# CONFIG_SQUASHFS is not set

# CONFIG_VXFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HPFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QNX4FS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_SYSV_FS is not set

CONFIG_UFS_FS=y

CONFIG_UFS_FS_WRITE=y

# CONFIG_LUFS_FS is not set

#

# Network File Systems

#

CONFIG_NFS_FS=y

CONFIG_NFS_V3=y

CONFIG_NFS_V4=y

# CONFIG_NFS_DIRECTIO is not set

# CONFIG_NFSD is not set

CONFIG_LOCKD=y

CONFIG_LOCKD_V4=y

# CONFIG_EXPORTFS is not set

CONFIG_SUNRPC=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC_GSS=y

CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_KRB5=y

CONFIG_SMB_FS=y

CONFIG_SMB_NLS_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_SMB_NLS_REMOTE="cp437"

CONFIG_CIFS=y

CONFIG_NCP_FS=y

# CONFIG_NCPFS_PACKET_SIGNING is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_IOCTL_LOCKING is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_STRONG is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_NFS_NS is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_OS2_NS is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_SMALLDOS is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_NLS is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_EXTRAS is not set

CONFIG_CODA_FS=y

# CONFIG_CODA_FS_OLD_API is not set

CONFIG_INTERMEZZO_FS=y

# CONFIG_AFS_FS is not set

#

# Partition Types

#

CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED=y

# CONFIG_ACORN_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_OSF_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_AMIGA_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_ATARI_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_MAC_PARTITION is not set

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_BSD_DISKLABEL=y

CONFIG_MINIX_SUBPARTITION=y

# CONFIG_SOLARIS_X86_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_UNIXWARE_DISKLABEL is not set

CONFIG_LDM_PARTITION=y

# CONFIG_LDM_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_NEC98_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_SGI_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_ULTRIX_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_SUN_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_EFI_PARTITION is not set

#

# Native Language Support

#

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850=y

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15=y

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U is not set

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=y

#

# Profiling support

#

CONFIG_PROFILING=y

CONFIG_OPROFILE=y

#

# Kernel hacking

#

CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_STACKOVERFLOW is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_STACK_USAGE is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SLAB is not set

CONFIG_MAGIC_SYSRQ=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SPINLOCK is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_PAGEALLOC is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_INFO is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SPINLOCK_SLEEP is not set

# CONFIG_FRAME_POINTER is not set

CONFIG_X86_FIND_SMP_CONFIG=y

CONFIG_X86_MPPARSE=y

#

# Security options

#

# CONFIG_SECURITY is not set

#

# Cryptographic options

#

CONFIG_CRYPTO=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_HMAC is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_NULL is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD4 is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD5=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA1 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA256 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA512 is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DES=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLOWFISH is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SERPENT is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST5 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST6 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_ARC4 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEFLATE is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_MICHAEL_MIC is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_UCL is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEST is not set

#

# Library routines

#

CONFIG_CRC32=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_DEFLATE=y

CONFIG_X86_BIOS_REBOOT=y

CONFIG_PC=y

----------

## randomaze

Mandrake vs LG: Se non ricordo male Mdk aveva fatto una modifica nella sua istallazione e poi LG aveva patchato il firmware (ammettendo quindi il baco) del lettore senza modifiche al kernel.

Giuseppe: Hai provato anche con l'emulazione SCSI? So che con i 2.6 non dovrebbe essercene bisogno ma, onestamente, non ho mai provato a masterizzare con IDE.

----------

## giuseppe

Randomaze,

come ho già detto nel post precedente ho già provato l'emulazione scsi, sia sotto i kernel 2.4 sia 

sotto i kernel 2.6, ma purtroppo non funziona.

Quanto al firmware l'ho aggiornato da poco all versione 1.04, nonostante qusto mi comporti la

perdita della garanzia sul masterizzatore, ma non si è rivelato utile.

Invece gradirei molto il parere di chi usa masterizzatori simili , come richard77 e alexbr, 

che mi hanno risposto, o di chi li ha visti funzionare, come fedeliallalinea.

Vorrei capire se anche a loro si presentano problemi di corruzione dei dati masterizzati e se no

quali sono le loro attuali impostazioni sia sul kernel sia sul bios.

Vi sarei enormemente grato se mi aiutaste.

Bye.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

giuseppe io non ho un lettore come il tuo ma non ho mai visto pproblemi di masterzzazione. La mia configurazione e' con kernel 2.6 attivando emulazione scsi. Nel kernel ho:

```
Device Drivers  --->   ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support  --->

        <M>     Include IDE/ATAPI CDROM support 

        <*>     SCSI emulation support 

        [*]       Generic PCI bus-master DMA support         

        [*]         Use PCI DMA by default when available

e il supporto per il dma del mio chipset
```

```
Device Drivers  --->   SCSI device support  --->

            [*]   legacy /proc/scsi/ support

            <*>   SCSI disk support 

            <M>   SCSI CDROM support

            <*>   SCSI generic support 
```

Poi nel mio grub.conf ho messo hdc=ide-scsi. Oltre a tutto questo una volta verificato che il masterizzatore funziona metto

```
# echo "using_dma:1" > /proc/ide/hdc/settings
```

che mi setta il dma al masterizzatore emulato scsi

----------

## X-Drum

 *nomadsoul wrote:*   

> e' successo ieri l'altro.. e loro sn un negozio di pc quindi in teoria dovrebbero avere dell'hardware abb nuovo...

 

che tristezza!!  :Shocked: 

e poi la gente dice linux "è peggio di un virus" sfido io....

la mdk non si smentirà mai è successo anche ad un mio collega la settimana scorsa....

ma dico che diamine fanno? come riescono a distruggere un lettore?

----------

## randomaze

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> ma dico che diamine fanno? come riescono a distruggere un lettore?

 

La mdk non c'entra nulla.

Semplicemente i tizi di LG hanno deciso che c'era un comando (definito e documentato nello standard IDE) che non veniva usato e loro hanno pensato bene di ridefinirlo per non so che funzione loro.

Il fatto che i tizi di mdk abbiano fatto un installer che usasse tale comando (come da specifica) ha fatto il danno.

----------

## X-Drum

umh quindi sono andati fuori standard i tizi di LG!

ah bene! quindi una cosa analoga potrebbe succedere (anche a me che ho un DVD LG) nel caso adoperi un prg che si appoggi a quella funzione!

la "funzione" incriminata dovrebbe essere:

"ATAPI FLUSH_CACHE"

----------

## stuart

 *Quote:*   

>  L'opzione CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE=yes, essendo implementato il multimode. 

 

io proverei a fre tre cose nell'ordine:

1 togliere l'opzione sopra citata

2 staccare e riattaccare i cavi del masteerizzatore eventualmente cambiando anche la posizione, solo per fare delle prove

3 "da prendere con le molle" anche se con un vecchio lg che faceva il birichino ( non problemi come i tuoi comunque) ritornare a una versione di firmware precedente

fammi sapere 

ciao

----------

## alexbr

Giuseppe, fai parte dell'utente cdrecording?

Per provare questo dammi l'output di:

```
$ groups
```

Il mio masterizzatore mi bruciava i cd se non ne facevo parte.

----------

## giuseppe

Fedeliallalinea,

l'emulazione scsi l'ho usata, in passato, senza alcun risultato. Quanto all'attivazione del dma e udma2,

posso dire di aver riattivato entrambe (riattivato perchï¿½ il sistema me le aveva giï¿½ attivate)

sia via filesystem proc sia via hdparm, ma senza risultato.

Stuart,

ho applicato nell'ordine tutti i tuoi suggerimenti:

1) Avevo giï¿½ tentato togliendo l'opzione CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE=yes, ma non mi ha portato a nulla;

   voglio, perï¿½, sottolineare che non ï¿½ saggio nel mio caso, poichï¿½ ï¿½ causa di un'inconsistenza dei dati

   nel HD.

2) Ho staccato e riattaccato i cavi dei canali ide. Inoltre ho cambiato la configurazione del mio sistema

   e portato il dvd su ide1 senza alcun risultato. La mia attuale configurazione ï¿½:

#cdrecord dev=ATAPI -scanbus

scsidev: 'ATAPI'

devname: 'ATAPI'

scsibus: -2 target: -2 lun: -2

Warning: Using ATA Packet interface.

Warning: The related libscg interface code is in pre alpha.

Warning: There may be fatal problems.

Cdrecord-Clone 2.01a25 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2004 Jï¿½rg Schilling

Using libscg version 'schily-0.8'.

scsibus0:

	0,0,0	  0) 'HL-DT-ST' 'CD-RW GCE-8520B ' '1.04' Removable CD-ROM

	0,1,0	  1) 'HL-DT-ST' 'DVD-ROM GDR8161B' '0100' Removable CD-ROM

	0,2,0	  2) *

	0,3,0	  3) *

	0,4,0	  4) *

	0,5,0	  5) *

	0,6,0	  6) *

	0,7,0	  7) *

#dmesg

.

.

.

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xf000-0xf007, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xf008-0xf00f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:DMA

hda: Maxtor 6Y080L0, ATA DISK drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

hdc: HL-DT-ST GCE-8520B, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdd: HL-DT-STDVD-ROM GDR8161B, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: 160086528 sectors (81964 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63, UDMA(100)

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 < p5 p6 p7 p8 p9 > p3 p4

hdc: ATAPI 40X CD-ROM CD-R/RW CD-MRW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

hdd: ATAPI 48X DVD-ROM drive, 256kB Cache, UDMA(33)

.

.

.

3) Ho provato la versione 1.02 del firmware, ma senza alcun risultato.

   Sono ritornato alla 1.04.

Alexbr,

io non conosco il gruppo cdrecording, forse ti riferivi al gruppo cdrw.

Io non l'ho mai usato, in quanto masterizzo sempre come root.

Comunque, provando, non funziona.

Tu hai detto in un tuo precedente post che hai un CD-RW GCE-8525B. Il modello ï¿½ di poco sucessivo al mio.

Se ti ï¿½ possibile mi sarebbe utile che tu mi mandassi alcune informazioni. Posto che, per esempio, tu abbia

la mia stessa configurazione, quindi hdc=CD-RW:

1) L'estratto di dmesg che riguarda i canali ide e il CD-RW.

2) L'output di: cdrecord dev=ATAPI -scanbus

3) L'output di: cdrecord dev=ATAPI -checkdrive 

4) L'output di: hdparm -tT /dev/hdc

5) L'output di: hdparm -tT /dev/hda

6) Se ti ï¿½ possibile l'output di una masterizzazione data con la flag "-v", con un comando simile a quello citato

   da me, in precedenza: cdrecord -v driveropts=burnfree dev=ATAPI:1,0,0 speed=8 fs=8m -data file.img.

7) L'output di: "dd if=/dev/hdc of=/dev/null bs=b count=nnnn", dato per un CD masterizzato da te (se possibile

   l'eventuale CD al punto 6)).

 :Cool:  L'output di "md5sum /dev/hdc", per lo stesso CD, controllato al 7) e se, possibile, 

    l'output di "md5sum file.img" per l'immagine che Ã¨ stata usata per masterizzare

    il CD.

Mi farebbe molto comodo, se altri con masterizzatori simili, mi postastero questi valori.

Inoltre vorrei rivolgere la vostra attenzione sui valori del "device buffer".

Infatti il masterizzatore CD-RW GCE-8520B possiede un device buffer di 2MB; dal post precedente

nei dati tecnici del masterizzatore:

"Buffer Size 2MB Buffer with SuperLink Buffer Underrun Error Protection".

Nel dmesg questo risulta riconosciuto dal sistema, con una Cache di 2MB; dal post precedente:

#dmesg

.

.

.

.

hdc: ATAPI 40X CD-ROM CD-R/RW CD-MRW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

.

.

.

Ma masterizzando l'output di cdrecord me ne riconosce solo 1467136 = 1432 KB, alla linea

"Drive buf size : 1467136 = 1432 KB";

#cdrecord -v driveropts=burnfree dev=ATAPI:1,0,0 speed=8 fs=8m -data file.img

scsidev: 'ATAPI:1,0,0'

devname: 'ATAPI'

scsibus: 1 target: 0 lun: 0

Warning: Using ATA Packet interface.

Warning: The related libscg interface code is in pre alpha.

Warning: There may be fatal problems.

SCSI buffer size: 64512

Cdrecord-Clone 2.01a25 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2004 Jï¿½rg Schilling

TOC Type: 1 = CD-ROM

Using libscg version 'schily-0.8'.

Driveropts: 'burnfree'

atapi: 1

Device type : Removable CD-ROM

Version : 0

Response Format: 2

Capabilities :

Vendor_info : 'HL-DT-ST'

Identifikation : 'CD-RW GCE-8520B '

Revision : '1.04'

Device seems to be: Generic mmc CD-RW.

Current: 0x0009

Profile: 0x000A

Profile: 0x0009 (current)

Profile: 0x0008

Profile: 0x0002 (current)

Using generic SCSI-3/mmc CD-R/CD-RW driver (mmc_cdr).

Driver flags : MMC-2 SWABAUDIO BURNFREE

Supported modes: TAO PACKET SAO SAO/R96P SAO/R96R RAW/R16 RAW/R96P RAW/R96R

Drive buf size : 1467136 = 1432 KB

FIFO size : 8388608 = 8192 KB

Track 01: data 435 MB

Total size: 500 MB (49:34.53) = 223090 sectors

Lout start: 500 MB (49:36/40) = 223090 sectors

Current Secsize: 2048

ATIP info from disk:

Indicated writing power: 5

Is not unrestricted

Is not erasable

Disk sub type: Medium Type A, high Beta category (A+) (3)

ATIP start of lead in: -11634 (97:26/66)

ATIP start of lead out: 359846 (79:59/71)

Disk type: Short strategy type (Phthalocyanine or similar)

Manuf. index: 3

Manufacturer: CMC Magnetics Corporation

Blocks total: 359846 Blocks current: 359846 Blocks remaining: 136756

Starting to write CD/DVD at speed 8 in real TAO mode for single session.

Last chance to quit, starting real write in 9 seconds.

.

.

0 seconds. Operation starts.

Waiting for reader process to fill input buffer ... input buffer ready.

BURN-Free is OFF.

Turning BURN-Free on

Performing OPC...

Starting new track at sector: 0

Track 01: 0 of 435 MB written.

.

.

.

.

Track 01: 435 of 435 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%] 8.0x.

Track 01: Total bytes read/written: 456884224/456884224 (223088 sectors).

Writing time: 379.461s

Average write speed 7.9x.

Min drive buffer fill was 100%

Fixating...

Fixating time: 37.117s

cdrecord: fifo had 7197 puts and 7197 gets.

cdrecord: fifo was 0 times empty and 7055 times full, min fill was 93%.

BURN-Free was never needed. 

Io non capisco perchï¿½ questo si verifichi e se abbia una qualche importanza riguardo i problemi, che

incontro masterizzando.

Attendo una vostra ulteriore risposta con grande trepidazione.

Bye.

----------

## richard77

Ovvero anche il mio cd ha problemi (+/-gli stessi di giuseppe), solo che in genere i file sono tutti a posto, ma md5sum o dd sul cd danno errore.

Quel paio di cd che mi dava problemi sui file li avevo attribuiti o ai cd economici o al kernel 2.4 all'epoca.

Sono perplesso.

Ciao r.

----------

## giuseppe

Mi spiace dover insistere nel chiedere aiuto su questo punto, ma proprio 

non ne capisco più niente.

Io ho provato a masterizzare da Nero su Windows in molte maniere e fintanto che ho creato immagini da Nero e ho masterizzato

queste, tutto è andato liscio; ma quando provo a masterizzare immagini create da Linux o prese da riviste Linux anche su

Nero la masterizzazione va spesso storta, come su Linux.

Sto diventando idrofobo, anche perchè tutte le persone esperte di masterizzazione su Windows che conosco, dopo aver provato

il masterizzatore mi dicono che questo non ha niente e che sicuramente è un 

problema di Linux o dei suoi files.

Vi sarei veramente, ma dico veramente, grato se qualcuno mi spiegasse dove

sta la cazzata che faccio, perchè sono prossimo all'internamento!!   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## theRealMorpheu5

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> umh quindi sono andati fuori standard i tizi di LG!
> 
> ah bene! quindi una cosa analoga potrebbe succedere (anche a me che ho un DVD LG) nel caso adoperi un prg che si appoggi a quella funzione!
> 
> la "funzione" incriminata dovrebbe essere:
> ...

 

Che, dai lettori CD-ROM LG viene interpretata come WAIT_FOR_FIRMWARE_UPLOAD (o un nome simile) che mette immotivatamente il lettore in ascolto redirigendo il bus dati verso la flash integrata scrivendoci qualunque schifezza passi in quel momento nel bus. Risultato: flash bruciata, lettore inutilizzabile.

----------

## giuseppe

Ti ringrazio per la risposta, ma non l'ho capita: se per favore me la spiegassi

meglio ti sarei grato.

La funzione che tu dici non c'è nel file config del kernel.

----------

## giuseppe

Inoltre vorrei aggiungere che dal sito:

http://www.mandrakelinux.com/en/lgerrata.php3

Risultava al tempo:

GCE-8520B (Not Affected: firmware not reported)

Quindi non penso centri con questo caso.

----------

## randomaze

 *giuseppe wrote:*   

> Ti ringrazio per la risposta, ma non l'ho capita: se per favore me la spiegassi
> 
> meglio ti sarei grato.
> 
> La funzione che tu dici non c'è nel file config del kernel.

 

se ti riferisci a "theRealMorpheu5" stava andando OT parlando del caso dei masterizzatori LG e Mdk10, che come hai detto nell'altro post non dovrebbe essere il tuo caso, comunque l'instruzione si riferisce a una primitiva a basso livello da inviare al masterizzatore, non a un'opzione di configurazione di linux.

----------

## theRealMorpheu5

 *giuseppe wrote:*   

> Ti ringrazio per la risposta, ma non l'ho capita: se per favore me la spiegassi
> 
> meglio ti sarei grato.
> 
> La funzione che tu dici non c'è nel file config del kernel.

 

In pratica le specifiche ATAPI davano la funzione FLUSH_CACHE specificata in una certa maniera. Solo che LG, che evidentemente pensava di non averne bisogno, l'ha sostituita con un'altra routine che permette di caricare un nuovo firmware nel lettore CD e quindi aggiornarlo. Ogni volta che un devide driver conforme alle specifiche ATAPI chiamava la funzione FLUSH_CACHE verso il lettore difettoso, questo lettore la interpretava secondo quanto voleva LG ovvero si metteva in attesa di dati da caricare nella eeprom del lettore. Tali dati, nelle intenzioni di LG, dovevano essere il firmware del lettore. Una chiamata a FLUSH_CACHE dal device driver, quindi, metteva il lettore in attesa di dati che o non sarebbero mai arrivati o sarebbero arrivati sì ma totalmente privi di significato come firmware - infatti non sarebbero stati il firmware del lettore. Risultato: la eeprom del lettore sarebbe risultata sovrascritta con questa monnezza e quindi avrebbe reso inservibile l'intero dispositivo.

Più chiaro?

----------

## giuseppe

Bene io infatti non penso che sia un problema del masterizzatore e di 

Linux, ma di file ISO, creati per Linux, e masterizzatore, altrimenti non

si capirebbe il problema che ho con Nero e file ISO Linux.

Tu randomaze hai qualche idea in proposito?

----------

## theRealMorpheu5

 *giuseppe wrote:*   

> Bene io infatti non penso che sia un problema del masterizzatore e di 
> 
> Linux, ma di file ISO, creati per Linux, e masterizzatore, altrimenti non
> 
> si capirebbe il problema che ho con Nero e file ISO Linux.
> ...

 

Infatti nemmeno io lo penso. Purtroppo non ti posso essere d'aiuto perché non solo non ho mai usato masterizzatori sotto Linux ma non ho nemmeno mai avuto un masterizzatore  :Sad:   :Smile: 

----------

## randomaze

 *giuseppe wrote:*   

> Linux, ma di file ISO, creati per Linux, e masterizzatore, altrimenti non si capirebbe il problema che ho con Nero e file ISO Linux.
> 
> Tu randomaze hai qualche idea in proposito?

 

Rileggendo il thread noto che non hai detto come crei l'immagine ISO.

usi mkisofs? con che parametri? Hai provato un frontend come gcombust per vedere che opzioni usa?

E, tra l'altro, nero usa un formato di ISO leggermente differente dalle ISO normali (il formato nrg, in portage c'é un piccolo tool chiamato nrg2iso che serve per convertire le immagini), qualcosa come alcuni byte in piú o simili.

----------

## giuseppe

La situazione che mi si presenta è sicuramente indipendente dalla provenienza dell'immagine,

perchè quelle che uso, sono immagini che o ho creato con "dd" da un cd o con 

mkisofs per dati e cartelle o prese da riviste o anche scaricate da qualche sito Linux.

Con Linux non uso immagini nrg, solo con Nero. Nel caso di Nero invece non ci dovrebbero

essere problemi a masterizzare immagini Linux e pratica normale e consigliata se non

si ha un sistema Linux installato e lo si vuole installare.

Riguardo la possibilità di convertire le immagini iso a nrg, provo a farlo ma insisto a dire

che Nero deve masterizzare immagini iso fatte per Linux senza problemi e Linux è 

compatible con masterizzatori LG.

Non riesco a trovare un senso alla serie di errori che mi si presentano, anche perchè sia 

Nero che cdrecord in masterizazione dicono che tutto è andato bene, quando poi il cd

è andato a male.

----------

